# moving to spain for studies and work



## msounida (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I am very glad I found today such a forum!!! This is the worst period of my live by far!
I am a Biologist with a specialization in Molecular Biology, Genetics and Biotechnology! My husband is α cook! In fact he had his own traditional restaurant here in Greece but it was locked out one month ago because of the bad economic situation of the whole country as you already know!!! I am accepted from the University of Mallorca in Palma to make my master degree in Nutrigenomics! A dream of mine! My husband wants to follow me and find a work as cook but looking through the internet there are so many e-agencies but most of them are crooks! We have already lost 500 euros because someone of them promised to send my husband as a cook to a greek traditional restaurant in Palma and as a result i could follow him after finishing in Greece the procedure of the verification of my documents so that i can be officialy accepted by the University of the Balearic Islands. After finding out what was going on we were fully disapponted and we are still in Greece trying to find out a solution! Could you please give me some information about any job vacancies in restaurants for cooks so that we could come to Mallorca as one of us could have a job and after my entry in the university perhaps i could find something part time.
Or not? I am looking forward for any information concerning not only the job vacancies but also about what is going on in Mallorca for someone who wants to work while studying!
Thanks all in advance!
Best regards ,
Maria


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

msounida said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am very glad I found today such a forum!!! This is the worst period of my live by far!
> I am a Biologist with a specialization in Molecular Biology, Genetics and Biotechnology! My husband is α cook! In fact he had his own traditional restaurant here in Greece but it was locked out one month ago because of the bad economic situation of the whole country as you already know!!! I am accepted from the University of Mallorca in Palma to make my master degree in Nutrigenomics! A dream of mine! My husband wants to follow me and find a work as cook but looking through the internet there are so many e-agencies but most of them are crooks! We have already lost 500 euros because someone of them promised to send my husband as a cook to a greek traditional restaurant in Palma and as a result i could follow him after finishing in Greece the procedure of the verification of my documents so that i can be officialy accepted by the University of the Balearic Islands. After finding out what was going on we were fully disapponted and we are still in Greece trying to find out a solution! Could you please give me some information about any job vacancies in restaurants for cooks so that we could come to Mallorca as one of us could have a job and after my entry in the university perhaps i could find something part time.
> ...



There really arent many jobs in Spain or the Islands. Mallorca is busy in the tourist season, but dead in the winter from what I can gather. I'm afraid I dont know what the local Mallorcian newspapers are called but they may have a job section which may have something????

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

As Jojo says, there is very high unemployment right across Spain and lots of unemplpyed cooks are looking for work because so many businesses have closed in the recession. 

There might be more opportunities in a few months time when the season picks up but you really need to be here and get to know people. Far more jobs are found by being in the right place at the right time than through agencies.

Good luck...


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

As others have said, it will not be easy. Do you have any contacts at the university who could advise you?

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## msounida (Apr 4, 2011)

thank you all for you kindness to reply so immediately. Me and my husband have known that things are so difficult in Spain at the moment concerning finding a job as well as the rights of the workers and the salaries. We also found a lot of cheaters who are trying to find cheap working hands and promise unbelievable things that are obviously lies!!! DunWorkin i have contacts with the university but only with a teacher who is a head of studies. I think that i should ask her but she wants more and more master students and as a result she will probably not tell me the whole truth about what are the real possibilities for a student to find a part time job. She told me that i should look for a scholarship because there are lots ones but as i found it is rather difficult for me to get one. if you had any other news or information please send me! Thanks again for your interest, really!!!
Best regards,
Maria


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

msounida said:


> thank you all for you kindness to reply so immediately. Me and my husband have known that things are so difficult in Spain at the moment concerning finding a job as well as the rights of the workers and the salaries. We also found a lot of cheaters who are trying to find cheap working hands and promise unbelievable things that are obviously lies!!! DunWorkin i have contacts with the university but only with a teacher who is a head of studies. I think that i should ask her but she wants more and more master students and as a result she will probably not tell me the whole truth about what are the real possibilities for a student to find a part time job. She told me that i should look for a scholarship because there are lots ones but as i found it is rather difficult for me to get one. if you had any other news or information please send me! Thanks again for your interest, really!!!
> Best regards,
> Maria


Is your husband's English as good as yours ? or does he speak Spanish or any other language ?

There are a few Recruitment Agencies on Mallorca, but I am sure that this would be one of the very first questions that they would ask.


----------



## msounida (Apr 4, 2011)

he speaks english quite well but we are wondering if there are any greek traditional restaurants there. We have withdrawn some money and we are thinking that after the first year while we will be trying to understand what is going on with the food businesses in mallorca, afterwards my husband would like to open a traditional greek 
restaurants where people could drink and eat something like tapas bar in spain bar year in greece is cold cafeneio or ouzeri!!! He and his brother have have one in thessaloniki and now one in athens in greece known as "mpouka", a greek word meaning bite. Do you know if there is anything with a greek culture there?
We have also some friends there that live quite a long time and they might find us something for some time so as to cover our first expenses but the situation is very bad in spain too, as everywhere else, and they do not know until we go how worse things will get.


----------

